# Why do people smoke?



## vkurup (Jul 25, 2015)

Was at the town centre yesterday with nippper.. as usual there was a motley crew of smokers hanging out for some fresh air..

As we walked past them, kiddo goes 'Daddy if smoking is bad... Why do people smoke?'.. 

Difficult one to explain to a 5 year old... Any suggestions?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2015)

Habbit , Addiction , enjoyment , the rush


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 25, 2015)

Initially, due to peer pressure, image, boredom  or other socio-economic reasons. Latterly, it is habit forming and ultimately addictive.


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 25, 2015)

As an ex smoker, I should be in a position to answer this... But I don't think I really can. 

I started at the age of 18 at my sixth form leavers do, pretty much the only reason for it was that so many of my mates did it, an I thought I could fit in by having a go and then forgetting about it, but then after the party was over I found myself cadging them off people, and ultimately started buying my own. I hated it. Didn't like the taste, didn't like the smell and hated the way it looked and only carried on because my body was telling me that it needed the nicotine. 

It took me ages to quit, but I eventually managed it. I'm not tempted by them any more, but I do have an e-cig as a safety blanket as the addiction is always going to be there. 

On the plus side,  I save enough money each week that I can afford to buy nice things that I don't have the intention of burning!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2015)

Because Jack Wilshere & Wayne Rooney do it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2015)

I used to smoke until I was shown the lungs of a smoker 

Havent touched a cig since


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 25, 2015)

I understand why people continue to smoke but what I can't fathom is why, in this day and age, people start to smoke. Surely even teenagers nowadays know they're just killing themselves? Do youngsters still see it as cool or rebellious?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I used to smoke until I was shown the lungs of a smoker 

Havent touched a cig since

View attachment 16146

Click to expand...

Kudos to you Phil. My three brothers watched our mum die from smoking related illnesses yet they carry on smoking - it beggars belief


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 25, 2015)

More like "how can smokers afford to smoke"


----------



## c1973 (Jul 25, 2015)

Cos vaping isn't cool anymore.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2015)

Coz they want to. There's enough evidence out there to show how stupid it is, yet many hide behind "coz I'm addicted." Yet there's enough help out there to ensure someone who clearly wants to quit can do so. And then there's the denial, "it won't happen to me."

Their choice...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 25, 2015)

No-one mentioning that at times it's actually quite enjoyable? With a drink, or immediately after a good meal, a cigarette tastes great. And I say that not having had one for a decade. Then by the time you stop enjoying them so much, not having one is rather harder than having one.


----------



## shewy (Jul 25, 2015)

Could ask the same question of alcohol, personally I enjoy a good cigar with a malt every now and then. why do people eat very fatty/sugary foods, difficult to answer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2015)

As someone who did his body some damage with alcohol, it simply boils down to addiction in the same way as smoking is for others. Both are very hard habits to break


----------



## hovis (Jul 25, 2015)

I know its all about the money it brings in for the government but i could actually understand if the government banned alcohol and cigarettes.  They kill more people each year than illegal drugs.

I would stock pile my garage first mind!!!!!!


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 25, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			No-one mentioning that at times it's actually quite enjoyable? With a drink, or immediately after a good meal, a cigarette tastes great. And I say that not having had one for a decade. Then by the time you stop enjoying them so much, not having one is rather harder than having one.
		
Click to expand...

i certainly enjoyed smoking.  i gave up as I didnt want to influance my children to smoke


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 25, 2015)

When I was younger my peers smoked as it thought it made them grown up, I got forced into trying it, took one suck on the cigarette, turned green, coughed so bad I was nearly sick, my peers laughed at me for being soft, I've never smoked. I was happy to be soft and not grown up, but then I didn't stink, I didn't have to go round asking people for a light, I wasn't wasting my money on cigarettes trying to look cool and grown up.

Prior to writing the above I was just going to answer - Sheer stupidity - As I've never smoked I cannot see the fascination, to me the idea of smoking is no more as clever as drinking bleach, both will kill you, just one faster than the other.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 25, 2015)

I was not trying to judge or take a moral stance with this thread.. it was a question from the young fella.
During my young days it was cool to smoke, it was the Marlboro man and the Benson&Hedges cricket world cup.. but I gave up straight away as I did not have the money also I saw my grandfather cough it out.. 
the question was about how do you explain to a 5 yr old on why people smoke? If I say, it is stupidity , I think I will pre-dispose him to judge them (or may be I should).


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 25, 2015)

vkurup said:



			I was not trying to judge or take a moral stance with this thread.. it was a question from the young fella.
During my young days it was cool to smoke, it was the Marlboro man and the Benson&Hedges cricket world cup.. but I gave up straight away as I did not have the money also I saw my grandfather cough it out.. 
the question was about how do you explain to a 5 yr old on why people smoke? If I say, it is stupidity , I think I will pre-dispose him to judge them (or may be I should).
		
Click to expand...

Bit young to be explaining about addiction, just tell him they're stupid . Far better to have the child be a little judgmental than to have him smoke.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 26, 2015)

vkurup said:



			As we walked past them, kiddo goes 'Daddy if smoking is bad... Why do people smoke?'.. 

Difficult one to explain to a 5 year old... Any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, do you drink alcohol?


----------



## delc (Jul 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I used to smoke until I was shown the lungs of a smoker 

Havent touched a cig since

View attachment 16146

Click to expand...

What did the non-smoker die of?


----------



## JustOne (Jul 26, 2015)

^
^
You just beat me to it.



Liverpoolphil said:



			I used to smoke until I was shown the lungs of a smoker 

Havent touched a cig since

View attachment 16146

Click to expand...

Yet both 'owners' of the lungs are dead. 


I don't care if smoking kills me, something will.


I 'spose I'd better answer the question, I believe I smoke because it relaxes me, obviously it's partly because I am addicted but I enjoy a lot of the cigarettes I smoke - I don't like being tied to it but that's just down to will power of just saying NO to a few cigarettes here and there.

If I went on a country drive and stopped off at a place that had an amazing view I'd REALLY enjoy it if I sat there with a cigarette and took in the view, if not I'd be back in the car in 30 seconds because there's no point just staring at something for 5 minutes... would probably be the same if I stopped and had a coffee.... but I ain't got a flask 


My kids have asked me why I smoke and I just tell them that I am addicted, I say that I wish I'd never started as it's horrible. I don't say that I enjoy it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2015)

In that picture I don't know - but the ones I saw in front of me - the ones of a smoker was 56 year old man who died of lung cancer the other one was a 67 man who died in a car accident. 

Yes everyone will die at some stage in their lives - hence why I would prefer now to reduce the odds of my last years suffering from a disease brought on by smoking.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 26, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Out of interest, do you drink alcohol?
		
Click to expand...

yes.. social drinker..   I am sure I will get a question about alcohol at some point.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 26, 2015)

JustOne said:



			^
^
You just beat me to it.



Yet both 'owners' of the lungs are dead. 


I don't care if smoking kills me, something will.


I 'spose I'd better answer the question, I believe I smoke because it relaxes me, obviously it's partly because I am addicted but I enjoy a lot of the cigarettes I smoke - I don't like being tied to it but that's just down to will power of just saying NO to a few cigarettes here and there.

If I went on a country drive and stopped off at a place that had an amazing view I'd REALLY enjoy it if I sat there with a cigarette and took in the view, if not I'd be back in the car in 30 seconds because there's no point just staring at something for 5 minutes... would probably be the same if I stopped and had a coffee.... but I ain't got a flask 


My kids have asked me why I smoke and I just tell them that I am addicted, I say that I wish I'd never started as it's horrible. I don't say that I enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Good post that. Pretty much summed up my thoughts when I smoked. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I managed to stop.


----------



## HarryW (Jul 26, 2015)

My first cig was an embassy when I was around 16. Remember the buzz thinking wow. Few thousand later and I regret picking it up.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2015)

Dad, a 60 a day man, had emphysema in his last 5 years.
Mum, 40 a day, arteries supplying the bowel furred up - horrible disgusting death.
Mum-in-law took up chain smoking when her husband died. A respiratory attack, from which she was resuscitated, resulted in brain damage leading to vascular dementia and COPD.

And having seen all 3 struggle and die my wife still smokes... madness


----------



## Slab (Jul 27, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Was at the town centre yesterday with nippper.. as usual there was a motley crew of smokers hanging out for some fresh air..

As we walked past them, kiddo goes 'Daddy if smoking is bad... Why do people smoke?'.. 

Difficult one to explain to a 5 year old... Any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...


Can only suggest that you reiterate the same reason given when the kid was initially told why smoking is bad and take it from there


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 27, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Was at the town centre yesterday with nippper.. as usual there was a motley crew of smokers hanging out for some fresh air..

As we walked past them, kiddo goes 'Daddy if smoking is bad... Why do people smoke?'.. 

Difficult one to explain to a 5 year old... Any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

You'll hopefully find primary schools do some good work in warning the kids the dangers of smoking. I just tell my daughter (who is slightly older) that it will kill you earlier than you would normally die, it makes you smell, it is very addictive and expensive, so the best thing is never to start. Which is much the same message the schools give nowadays.  Luckily very few friends or family I know smoke so it is not something she is exposed to very often.


----------



## RollinThunder (Jul 27, 2015)

When I was about 16 and started going out, it was when the smoking ban came in. All of my friends smoked when they were drinking, so they'd all nip out to the smoking area, and I'd be left inside on my own, so eventually I started having the odd one when I was having a drink, just to feel part of the group. Some of my friends eventually carried on the habit into their sober life, and started doing it in the day too, but generally speaking, given the price, a lot have stopped altogether, including myself, but you will be surprised how many (particularly young) people only smoke when they're drinking. 

I used to enjoy it, because it broke up time, and gave you some fresh (somewhat) air, and maybe time to have a private, quieter conversation with someone. I picked up a lot of girls in smoking areas, girls who I wouldn't have had much of a chance with inside a pub, just because we were pretty much alone and conversation was much easier. 

I was in Germany for a while with work, and it seemed like 90% of the population smoked. In a pub with maybe 20 people, there was me, another fellow, and a couple who didn't smoke. They can't have the health warnings and campaigns as we do here.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 27, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/6UsHHOCH4q8[/video]

This is very interesting, but there may be some swearing in this.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 27, 2015)

Slab said:



			Can only suggest that you reiterate the same reason given when the kid was initially told why smoking is bad and take it from there
		
Click to expand...

Actually, the concept of smoking being bad was discussed at school, so never had that chat..


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2015)

I worked with somebody who was a vegan because she didn't wish to poison her body...

Yet, she was a regular visitor and user of the smokers hut ...

Never worked out her logic on that...


----------



## Slab (Jul 27, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Actually, the concept of smoking being bad was discussed at school, so never had that chat..
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't really matter, I'm hopeful the school didn't just say "smoking is bad... that is all" 

Its a conversation to see why he thinks (or remembers) about it being bad and then you can judge on his response whether he's ready to understand cravings etc...

or whether he just asked why folks smoke to stop you talking about the last time you 3-putted & got 0.1 back


----------



## Snelly (Jul 27, 2015)

My kids have asked me the same question, especially as they watched their Grandmother die of lung cancer and can remember it pretty well.  They asked questions at the time including why would anyone smoke, and I gave answers similar to those in this thread around addiction, habit, enjoyment and so on.  My wife answered in a similar fashion too. 

From this, and with a bit of independent thought, they have formed their own view of why people smoke - "because they are absolutely stupid."  A quote from my 9 year old daughter this morning (I asked her when I read this thread) who is particularly opinionated on this subject.  Not sure why, apart from the obvious link with her Grandma's death, but she gets fairly vexed....

It is hard for me to disagree with her view on this really.  Even in moderation, it costs a lot, makes you smell pretty unpleasant, affects your ability to exercise and is directly linked to diseases that kill you.  Choosing to pay through the nose to make you stink, be unfit and die faster is certainly not that clever and "absolutely stupid" is probably not an unreasonable description.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2015)

well son - people smoke for the same reason you eat sweets.  You like them; you feel good; they change the way you feel.  Wanna feel good - eats sweets.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 27, 2015)

An interesting debate, should smokers pay more towards their NHS treatments if smoking related?


----------



## JustOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Drink strains the NHS more.

also fat people... more tax on pies!!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 27, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			An interesting debate, should smokers pay more towards their NHS treatments if smoking related?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they will argue that have paid more than their fair share in tax that directly goes to fund the NHS.  Also if you do that then you will end up with 2 options, things that you have basically brought on yourself and things that are no fault of your own.  As it doesn't seem fair to just do it for smokers.


----------



## drew83 (Jul 27, 2015)

i'm not going to get on my high horse over this......defending smoking or saying that people shouldn't judge smokers if they haven't tried it. 

I am a smoker. started at 11. Got to a senior school my mum forced me into. I wanted to go the local comp with my mates, but instead got lumbered in a grammar school. Knew almost no-one. The one kid I did know, he got into smoking with the other "bad ones" after falling to peer pressure.

Long story short, I wanted to be in with the one kid I knew from primary school as my ability to make new friends was poor! It seemed like a quick win to make new friends. Gave me something in common to. Stupid now looking back.

Anyways, fast forward 21 years & I am still a 20 a dayer. I have quit in the past. quit for 9 months before. Had a bad time of it at work, started having the "odd fag here & there" to distress. 1 every couple of days became 1 a day became 2 then 3 then before I knew it I was 20 day again.

I enjoy it. I know it's probably killing me & the last few months I have noticed an increased wheeze at night laying in bed.

E-cigs aren't going to work for me to quit. Tried that. No good.

The sweets analogy makes sense, though I can see it being misconstrued as not being a bad thing.

Just to be clear both parents were non smokers. Never smoked in their lives. Grandparents on mums side stopped smoking before I was born & didn't know about it till I was 16 or 17. Dad's side, granddad smoked. Always hated the smell walking in his house as a kid (pre smoking kid I should say). Still didn't put me off. Nothing has. Pictures of lungs etc nothing.

If you are gonna smoke u gonna smoke. If you gonna drink you will. 

Hell, I could get hit by a bus on the way home. I could get caught in a terror attack or train derailment. Anything could happen.

While I enjoy it I will do it. I have told my daughter the facts that it makes u smell, causes heart & lung problems etc etc. She just turned 13. She hasn't (as far as I know) tried it yet. She moans about the smell when I come in from the garden. I don't smoke in the house full stop. I only smoke in the car if I am on my own. 

It's never going to go away. People will smoke, people will drink & do drugs & do dangerous hobbies. Some people will sit in their little bubble with their most exhilarating daily decision being "what crisps shall I have today....?" It's life.

As for the OP, all I can suggest is give the facts, make them see it is a bad thing that wastes your money & can make you very ill either immediately or later in life. all you can then do is hope they make the right decision. If they start, don't kick off & get all attacking on them. Help them to see the error of their way.


----------



## drew83 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			An interesting debate, should smokers pay more towards their NHS treatments if smoking related?
		
Click to expand...

Would you tax golfers in case they get hit on the head by a ball?
Would you tax surfers in case of drowning or similar accident?
Would you see a tax on cyclists in case they get hit by a car?

I take you point that smokers can cause additional drains on NHS, but so do obese people, alcoholics, drug abuse victims, sexually active people, sports players......

It would be a tough one to do.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 27, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			An interesting debate, should smokers pay more towards their NHS treatments if smoking related?
		
Click to expand...

While I understand the concept, I dont necessarily agree with it.  The NHS has a way of doing things which is simple.. If you create 2 or 3 track systems irrespective of distinction i.e. rich/poor, smoker/non-smoker, alcoholic etc, you will create a deeper divide within the NHS and make it an admin overhead.  
t
INSTEAD you can tax the underlying issue i.e. ciggs, alco-pops etc (which it already does) and then ring fence that money or a proportion of it to fund the NHS. That way, admin is easier and also hits where it hurts i.e. buying the cigs rather than impact an ex-smoker who needs NHS help.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 27, 2015)

As a junior hospital doctor some years ago, I worked on a chest unit. It was mostly full of people who had COPD, which used to be called chronic bronchitis and emphysema, with a few lung cancers dotted around. Almost all were smokers. Most of them robbed up hideous green phlegm, sometimes flecked with blood, and usually didn't have the breath to blow out a match, but most of them only wanted to get well enough to smoke. The sound of wheezy, strident breathing echoed around the place, interrupted by bouts of coughing sounding like an older on its last legs. As most of these people actually were. Many got repeated infections, ever more resistant to antibiotics and quite a few were bloated because of repeated steroid treatment. 

It was the most depressing miserable place imaginable. Any smoker who took a tour would give up right away lest he or she joined these poor sods one day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2015)

With the amount of National Insurance contributions I have paid over the years, I reckon I'm entitled to a bit of treatment for my smoking habit if required.


----------



## WinBase (Jul 27, 2015)

I used to be a heavy smoker for over 25 years, and even though I gave it up 3 years ago have no problem with anyone smoking even if in my company, i don't smoke now, and its their own personal choice so doesn't bother me. IMHO every smoker wishes they could stop, but its an addiction, difficult to break, and can have many reasons as to why, but I want to share a story of a properly addicted guy I once met

I was in hospital the night before an operation, and about midnight they brought a man in to my ward (about mid 20's) in a wheelchair who had been badly beaten up in a pub fight, so much so that his Jaw was broken in several places, he was a mess and couldn't open his mouth to eat or drink or talk, but as soon as the nurses got him in bed and turned the light off I heard a click and smelt the familiar odour of tobacco. luckily so did they and they made him stop as not only is it strictly no smoking on a hospital ward, but I don't think the oxygen he was breathing and a naked flame compliment each other

the next morning, I saw him get out of bed and hobble towards the door carrying his drip so he could get in the lift and go down a few floors to stand outside and have a tab - that's an addicted smoker for you, you couldn't make it up


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 27, 2015)

Cos it's cool as ****


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Cos it's cool as ****
		
Click to expand...

When I was a little 'un - to the age of 8 - we lived beside Hampden Park.  On big match days we'd have many 10s of thousands of men stream past our close where I stood and watched - and once they were all past and in the ground the dossers would come along picking up the dog ends.  I thought it horrid and as my mum has never smoked and my dad smoked a pipe associated smoking with dossers - and thought it most yuck.  So not cool at all.  And maybe as a result I've never smoked.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 28, 2015)

One of the best anti-smoking experiement that I came across was the kid one from Philippines. 
https://youtu.be/YHDxY_DEvHA


But for every good one, there has to be one that goes against the grain.. here is one where the grandma teaches how to smoke.. 
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhN46UbwZYQy541wH1


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 28, 2015)

It's just a way of life for most people. My old man smokes and so did his family and lots of my friends do. I don't have a problem with it but I just never really took to it. Kids are impressionable and when they see their parents smoking and how agitated they get of they don't they are bound to do it and it gets ingrained into their system and routine.  
I work with lot of unemployed young people and they sometimes cannot get in for their days with us as they can't afford the bus or food. However they can smoke a pack a day. Needs must and all that jazz


----------



## JustOne (Jul 28, 2015)

Girls that smoked at school were always a dead cert for a fumble... 

I guess the boys thought they'd better get out to the 'smoking area' pronto!!.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2015)

Both my mum and dad were heavy smokers for years as were my grandparents but I have honestly never had a fag in my life


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Girls that smoked at school were always a dead cert for a fumble... 

Click to expand...


My Missus can go three months or more without a fag.


----------



## MichelleBrown (Jul 29, 2015)

I wouldn't know! I once had a date with quite a handsome gent, but when it came to kissing (he was indeed a smoker) I thought I was going to vomit. I honestly don't know how some people manage to live with heavy smokers (any smokers for that matter) especially if they are couples.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 29, 2015)

Peer pressure, addiction and a disregard for ones mortality in the young.
Addiction, apathy and usually head in the sand denial in the middle aged.
Q. How many seniors at your golf club aged over 70 smoke?
A. Proportionately a lot less than in the 50-70 bracket......the ones who made it against the odds you could say.


----------

